# Objective Personality and Enneatypes (Tritypes)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Bear with me as this post might be a bit confusing for those who don't know how Objective Personality works.

So I had this totally weird idea constantly spinning into my head last night, keeping me from shutting down for the day.
What if you could correlate Animals from Objective Personality (MBTI) with tritypes?

For those who don't know Animals are basically the pairing of two MBTI functions, specificially one perceiving with one judging function, resulting in four differents ways to approach life and regulate our energy levels. We have all four animals, we just use them in a different order. Our dominant animal correspond to our two savior function (either our first and auxiliary function or our first and tertiary function). So for example if I'm an INFP, I am either using Consume energy first if I prefer using Fi and Ne or Sleep energy first if choose to use Fi and Si first, giving two subtypes of each types : one regular, typical INFP (Fi + Ne) or a jumper INFP (Fi + Si). This explanation is really basic and missing a lot of depth to it, but if you wanna know more about it, please visit the link above in blue.

*Play* is the pairing of an extroverted perceiving function (Ne or Se) with an extroverted judging function (Te or Fe). People with high Play energy in their stacking are expansive in nature and like to immediately react to what they have learned. They 'dance' with the tribe (others) very easily and typically have enormous amounts of energy. Half of all ExxPs and ExxJs can have Play energy first and will typically be more extroverted than their regular counterparts, while no IxxPs and IxxJs can be Play first.
*Sleep* is the pairing of an introverted perceiving function (Ni or Si) with an introverted judging function (Ti or Fi). People with high Sleep energy in their stacking are quite the oppositve of Play high. They often feel they have a limited amount of energy to spare for the day and tend to ruminate what they have learned over and over again in their head, processing known information even deeper each time. Half of all IxxPs and IxxJs can have Sleep energy first and will typically be more introverted than their more traditional counterparts.
*Blast* is the pairing of an introverted perceiving function (Ni or Si) with an extroverted judging function (Te or Fe). People with high Blast energy in their stacking like to get information and make it practical as soon as possible, often by teaching or explaining it to others. They are literally taking known information and sharing it with the tribe. They have little to no problem getting started on a project. Half of IxxJs and ExxJs can be Blast first and are your traditional myers briggs judging types.
*Consume* is the pairing of an extroverted perceiving function (Ne or Se) with an introverted judging function (Ti or Fi). People with high Consume energy in their stacking like to take in new information and often feel that they always need more information in order to feel satisfied and feel confident about any given subject. They tend to over-reseach and hesitate more when it's time to take action. Half of IxxPs and ExxPs can be Consume first and are your typical myers briggs perceiving types.


Having low *Play *energy, especially last can mean that the individual isn't willing to mingle with others and is easily drained with social interactions. They have trouble 'dancing' with the tribe.
Having low *Sleep *energy, especially last can mean someone who's constantly up and around trying to get things done and playing around to the detriment of their own inner world and no knowing when to stop.
Having low *Blast *energy, especially last can mean a person that cannot get ready to act accordingly and one that doesn't share information easily with the tribe.
having low *Consume *energy, especially last can mean someone that hates taking new information and makes hasty judgments or shares shallow information.
Knowing that now, what if we could associate those animals with enneatypes first?

ONEs would typically have high *Blast *energy as they are focused on shaping and structuring their outer world in accordance to their inner values.
TWOs may have high *Play* energy since they want to interact with people and are generally more focused on other people's needs.
THREEs would be the most associated with *Blast *since they are usually quite focus-driven and likes to project a favorable image.
FOURs can be associated with *Sleep *energy and they like to process their inner feelings and contemplate life's intricate beauty, but the correlation is weaker than the previous ones.
FIVEs can be both paired with *Sleep *and *Consume *energies since they take in data about the world and digest it thoroughly to gain a sense of competency and control.
SIXes is the trickiest to pair with, since I can see them leading with pretting much all animals. If they feel safe, they will partake in *Playing *with the tribe, *Sleep *to process information that might help them gain security, *Blast *their way through a tough projet with people or *Consume *info over and over again.
SEVENs are *Play *and *Consume *pretty much. They will interact with people and take in new information in order to feel satisfied and entertained.
EIGHTs can be tricky to associate with too. I think *Blast *and *Play *might be a recurring theme with their lust to get into projects and people as much as they could.
NINEs are major *Sleep *energy. They need to retract and be with themselves to meditate their thoughts and feel a sense of harmony.

Finally, if we add in tritypes, we could get a better picture of what could be an animal stacking for someone.

Let's take a 215 for example. The *Play *energy is still there but downgraded as the ONE and the FIVE pushes for more accurate and controlled environment. There would be a stronger *Blast *energy coming from the ONE in second place, then *Sleep *and or *Consume* with the FIVE in last. One possible animal stacking for this tritype could be *Blast*, *Sleep*, *Play*, *Consume*.

Thoughts?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sorry....how do we apply this? 
ENTP 
5w6 So/Sx 584


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

This is interesting. Let me apply to my own tritype. 358.
Blast - Sleep/Consume - Blast/Play.
So maybe, BCSP? I think Consume>Sleep based on what I'm reading.

But if I look at this relative to my cognitive functions as an ENTP, the website implies that I am acting on my inferior functions - Fe/Si.

So if I decide instead that I consider my strongest functions relative to my type to be Ne and Ti. That makes me a Consume.
From the descriptions - I think Consume describes me best - I like to keep gathering information. 
With that said, when I read your post in full - I see that the strength of a energy "lower" in my tritype can take over the rest (such as in the 215 example).
So maybe CBSP or CBPS?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm sorry....how do we apply this?
> ENTP
> 5w6 So/Sx 584


I know it's quite a handful at first!

So let's take your MBTI type first : ENTP is, in order of cognitive functions

*Ne (Dominant function, aka Savior function in Objective Personality)
Ti (Auxiliary function)
Fe (Tertiary function)
Si (Inferior function, aka Demon function in Objective Personality)*

the dominant function is always a savior in OP (Objective Personality) and the inferior function is always a demon function, meaning that we automatically tend to rely on our first function to operate in the world and that we struggle to validate and/or accept our last function at first, hence the 'Demon' name.
*ENTPs always have Ne as a savior and Si as a demon, like any other types with their respective first and last functions.*

The auxiliary and tertiary functions can either be a savior or a demon since about 50% of all ENTPs (and all MBTI type for that matter) tend to pick their 2nd function as a savior and the other half pick the tertiary function for their savior. *Thus, half of ENTPs are Ne/Ti and the other half are Ne/Fe.*
Those who favor Ne/Ti use the *Consume *animal first, meaning that they enjoy taking new information as they main modus operandi.
The other half use Ne/Si as their first animal, meaning they are *Play *first. They enjoy sharing information and interacting with the tribe first.

We all have four animals in our stacking. So, one ENTP may use Ne/Ti first (*Consume*), then Ti/Si (*Sleep*), then Ne/Fe (*Play*) and then finally Fe/Si (*Blast*). This is one of the many variations one ENTP might want to unconsciously manoeuver the world and take in information. This particular ENTP, having the *Blast *energy in last place, will encounter greater diffulty than other ENTPs to put their work into fruition and get things started. They might ponder too much and no share known information which is the purpose of the *Blast *energy.

Now, take the main enneatype of this ENTP : 5
FIVES are naturally turned inwards and like to ponder deep into their mental mapping of the world, making the *Sleep *energy very strong in that particular case for our ENTP. It is likely that this ENTP will not have *Sleep *last in his stacking since that could contradict the very distancing and observant nature of the FIVE. The same could be said about the *Consume *animal.

Since ENTPs cannot have the *Sleep *animal first as it combines both introverted judging and perceiving functions, we can conclude that this ENTP might be *Consume *first, then *Sleep *second or third in its stacking.

Finally, let's look a his tritype : 584
The EIGHT comes straight after FIVE, making it more assertive and straightforward, hinting at a *Blast *energy that indicates a need to make things happen and share knowledge. FOUR in the tritype enhances the need for introspection and deep feeling, insisting on the *Sleep *and *Consume *animals previously mentioned.

Overall, this would giver this tritype either configuration : *Consume *first, *Sleep *second, *Blast *third and *Play* last or *Consume *first, *Sleep* second, *Play *third and *Blast *last.
The former option would give this ENTP less incentive to interact and readily share information with others and the latter a harder time to start projects and less ability to share what they know about.

I hope this is comprehensive enough


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think you'd be well served if you provided some more examples. Maybe create a rubric/matrix/chart?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I think you'd be well served if you provided some more examples. Maybe create a rubric/matrix/chart?


You're right...I don't know how to unfold this more clearly and quickly than that


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You're sooooo good at creating graphics and charts...go to it my man!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You're sooooo good at creating graphics and charts...go to it my man!


 I'll see what I can do...maybe this weekend who knows!


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I think it makes sense too that 6 would be the one to have a connection to all 4 energies.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

BroNerd said:


> I think it makes sense too that 6 would be the one to have a connection to all 4 energies.


Yeah, and I forgot that THREES could have high *Play *too.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Karkino said:


> Yeah, and I forgot that THREES could have high *Play *too.


Definitely THREES are high-energy folks especially with a 2 wing!


----------



## Purle (Aug 4, 2018)

This is a good idea. However, it doesn't really take instinctual variants (IV) into account, so it's not very accurate. You may need to make more specifications depending on each person's IV. For example, my enneagram is 9w8 972 so/sx. This should mean that my animal stacking is SC/P(B). However, my true animal stacking is CP/B(S). Because I'm sp last, I present my energy more extravertedly than the typical 9. So an sp last 9, in turn, could have sleep lower in their stack


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Purle said:


> This is a good idea. However, it doesn't really take instinctual variants (IV) into account, so it's not very accurate. You may need to make more specifications depending on each person's IV. For example, my enneagram is 9w8 972 so/sx. This should mean that my animal stacking is SC/P(B). However, my true animal stacking is CP/B(S). Because I'm sp last, I present my energy more extravertedly than the typical 9. So an sp last 9, in turn, could have sleep lower in their stack


Yeah, you're right, it does need some further polishing.
Maybe with enough comments like yours I'll be able to define it better.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Karkino said:


> Yeah, you're right, it does need some further polishing.
> Maybe with enough comments like yours I'll be able to define it better.


Actually, you might be able to tie in the instinctual subtypes as how to differentiate which preference would rise to the top in those instances where the person has two possible options.


----------



## Wyrmspirit (Sep 19, 2020)

This is a really awesome thread. You made my day sharing some new information with me that I can now go and dig into. I have that website you linked open in another tab and I'm reading about it now. So far it makes total sense and I'm not seeing anything strange or any unjustified leaps of logic. Good stuff.


----------



## Snakebite (Aug 31, 2019)

This thread is amazing. I’ve been thinking along these same lines. But, I suck at Blasting.

I really like OPS and Tritype, so I’m diggin this.

MF TiSe CPBS Per OPS. 
648-Per test. 
Also, the 5 card was present in my Enneaspread. The 7 was not.

My type being out there-I can see CSPB or 684. 

I really relate to what you wrote about the 6 and Play. I’ll totally dance with the tribe if I’m comfortable. If not, I won’t. 
Speaking as an IxxP, I also think it can come down to wings with 6s as a core. 6w5 = sleep over play. 6w7 = play over sleep.

I’m probably biased on this, but I completely see 6s and high Consume.

Awesome thread. Keep rockin it. It will help me iron-out myself for sure.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Snakebite said:


> I’m probably biased on this, but I completely see 6s and high Consume.


Come to think of it, pretty much all of the head types could have high to mid-high *Consume*. The Five like to research and take in new information, the SIX wants new info to get in the know about rules and potential hazards and SEVEN loves to get new stimuli in general.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

I think most 6s are IxxJs, and IxxJs outnumber IxxP 6s. Wouldn't they be sleep?

I'm consume/blast IP6.
--
5s would be consume/sleep
7s would be play/consume
I think


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes it works, awesome job and clear presentation, but honestly enneagram is too rich for the animals system. I'm prob more of a mixture of attack/submit/flirt.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Here's an update to my burgeoning theory : 

*Objective Personality and Enneagram Correlation*

Heart Types (2, 3, 4) → High Play in general (except FOUR)

Head types (5, 6, 7) → High Consume in general

Gut Types (8, 9, 1) → High Blast in general (except NINE)



Withdrawn Types (4, 5, 9) → High Sleep in general

Assertive Types (3, 7, 8) → High Play in general

Compliant Types (1, 2, 6) → Least correlation to an animal in general



The Mentor Archetype (125) → High Blast + Sleep / Low Play

The Supporter Archetype (126) → High Blast / Low Consume

The Teacher Archetype (127) → High Blast / Low Sleep

The Technical Expert Archetype (135) → High Blast / Low Play

The Taskmaster (136) → High Blast / Low Sleep

The Systems Builder (137) → High Blast + Play / Low Sleep

The Researcher (145) → High Consume + Sleep / Low Play

The Philosopher (146) → High Blast + Sleep / Low Consume

The Visionary (147) → High Play + Consume / Low Sleep

The Strategist (258) → High Blast / Low Consume

The Problem Solver (259) → High Sleep / Low Play

The Rescuer (268) → High Blast + Play / Low Sleep

The Good Samaritan (269) → High Play / Low Blast

The Free Spirit (278) → High Play / Low Sleep

The Peacemaker (279) → High Play / Low Sleep

The Solution Master (358) → High Blast / Low Play

The Thinker (359) → High Consume / Low Play

The Justice Fighter (368) → High Blast + Play / Low Sleep

The Mediator (369) → ???

The Mover & Shaker (378) → High Play + Blast / Low Sleep

The Ambassador (379) → High Play / Low Sleep

The Scholar (458) → High Sleep / Low Play + Consume

The Contemplative (459) → High Sleep + Consume / Low Play

The Truth Teller (468) → High Blast / Low Play

The Seeker (469) → High Consume / Low Blast

The Messenger (478) → High Play + Consume / Low Sleep

The Gentle Spirit (479) → High Consume / Low Blast


----------



## Snakebite (Aug 31, 2019)

I think that the core plus wing would most likely be equal to your first two animals. This works pretty well with the way OPS lines up their first two animals.

Here’s a nice tool to play with: https://opt-toy.now.sh/#?

The last two animals make up your fixes.

Nothing is absolute. I’m sure there are exceptions, but as a general rule, it seems to line up well.

I'm not sure lining up specific animals with specific priority with general Tritypes is accurate. That generalization could promote mistypings, especially when it comes to core 6s and core 9s.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for that link


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Here's an update to my burgeoning theory :
> 
> *Objective Personality and Enneagram Correlation*
> 
> ...


Two comments. On tritypes, the dominant animals may be highly affected by the core enneagram and MBTI type in a way that makes these sorts of predictions difficult. An INTJ 538 and an ENTJ 835 may have a radically different ordering. I could see higher consume in the former and lower consume in the latter. I think you're better off sticking with trends associated with types and then analyzing individuals based on the ordering of their fixes, rather than tritype in general. 

Instincts should also pay a role. SX doms may be more inclined to play, whereas SP doms are less so.


----------



## jcmoore65 (Mar 7, 2016)

Karkino said:


> The Scholar (458) → High Sleep / Low Play + Consume


@Karkino FWIW, this seems to explain really well my 845 INFJ personality, as INFJ should be either Sleep or Consume, no? I've never heard of Objective Personality before so I'm learning on the fly. Again, great stuff as always!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

jcmoore65 said:


> @Karkino FWIW, this seems to explain really well my 845 INFJ personality, as INFJ should be either Sleep or Consume, no? I've never heard of Objective Personality before so I'm learning on the fly. Again, great stuff as always!


The creators of Objective Personality have plenty of videos on YouTube and a subscription-based classes on their website if you want to give it a go.
I'm no expert on it either, but to keep it simple, they dissect the 16 classical MBTI types into 512 types, so they would be about 32 INFJ subtypes according to their theory (the same amount for each of the 16 types).


----------



## jcmoore65 (Mar 7, 2016)

Karkino said:


> so they would be about 32 INFJ subtypes according to their theory (the same amount for each of the 16 types)


that's... a lot. Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

Interesting. It sounds good, but I think that the terms that they use are really awkward when compared to the functions that work under them.

I would be 9w1 - 5w6 - 3w2, which would be Sleep - consume - blast - play. 9w1 would suggest that the reason for sleep would be to improve blast Ti-Si(-Fe). I think it does fit me well, I do obsessively analyze social interactions to better mold myself to fit in. I fit the 953 sp/sx description really well.

I think that 5-6-7 isn`t about the amount of "consume", it is about the direction of it. 5 is more developed around the I function and 7 around the E function. These enneagram are based on how we deal with fear, and have developed as a reaction to fear, It might be that the fear comes opposite from the developed function, which would be E for 5 and I for 7, 6 would be only a slight preference for I/E depending on the wing.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Not too familiar in Objective Personality and how these Animals function.
But I relate to Blast → Play → Consume → Sleep.

My tritype is either 613 or 614, my 3 and 4 are fairly equal. So I'll do each one separately.

136: Blast → ? → ? → Sleep
146: Blast → Sleep → Play → Consume

Using my own analysis of Blast → Play → Consume → Sleep, then this would fit with:
127: Blast → ? → ? → Sleep
136: Blast → ? → ? → Sleep
137: Blast → Play → Consume → Sleep
268: Blast → Play → Consume → Sleep
368: Blast → Play → Consume → Sleep


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Iam consume INFP 4w5 459 sx/sp. But iam also sleep in the sense that i contemplate and further and understand more because reflection always gives more deep understanding. May be it is 459 part of me. Can't we both sleep and consume? Afterall i have both Ne and Si. Sometimes Fi - Ne works and sometimes when iam all by myself it is Fi - Si.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

So how to finally take action as a consume INFP?? I research and fail to take action. Iam baffled at how MBTI/Socionics , Enneagram every system explains the limits but never tells you how to break them!
But aren't they about cognitive functions? Just read the tritype correlation. I don't how they correlated but you did wonder there.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Do we have all the energies in order? How to know if you are play last? Most people in this society surely has consume at last.


----------

